# Bears ears national monument?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Our state just passed a resolution opposing a new national monument in the state. There's quite a bit surrounding the Bears ears national monument, and it seems there's both a lot of support and a lot of pressure mounting against it as well. Just wondering people's opinions on here of the monument if you feel there is more support or opposition to the monument and what the affects would be for the area. I personally believe Obama will most likely pen this one in as a monument but who knows.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=12...against-proposed-bears-ears-national-monument


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I struggle with the last monument dedicated by dear ol Bill. The amount of traffic it has brought to southern Utah can be considered good from an economic standpoint. But it has also drawn the wrong people to these areas that are ruining once pristine areas that rarely saw a person for several days at a time. 

Furthermore, it changed the way locals were able to earn a living when ranching is involved. Much of their access has been limited and special interest groups abound (many of whom have never set foot in the monument).

My point is, Bears Ears could and would likely end up in the same position if we aren't careful.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

I support the Bear's Ears designation for several reasons, including preservation. However, an important reason that often gets overlooked is the ridiculous number of archaeological sites. There might not be pot under every rock- but holy cow, there are artifacts everywhere! Some are amazing ruins that don't show up on any official map. The whole area is literally an open air museum. As word leaks out more and more people will come to see these and they will need additional protection. Some people will say a monument designation will attract so many more people that the sites will be ruined. Maybe. But I think people should see these items and reflect on the people that built them. Also, one management plan calls for Monument management by the Tribes- and that is something I would like to see. I'm not a fan of Native American sovereignty or special treatment, but I do believe that the special connection that the local tribes have to that area could make for a special experience for many visitors.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

I'v never been there but I know both the feds and the tribe will stop you from hunting in the area.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Trooper said:


> ...Also, one management plan calls for Monument management by the Tribes- and that is something I would like to see. I'm not a fan of Native American sovereignty or special treatment, but I do believe that the special connection that the local tribes have to that area could make for a special experience for many visitors.


Hope you're right, but I have my doubts...


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm torn. Personally I like it the way it is now. Hate to think of oil derricks on the skyline. but I do think right now there is the proper amount of access. Enforcement of current travel restrictions and protection of the relics would be my priority.


----------

